# Huron reports anyone?



## Ddog0587 (Dec 18, 2006)

Haven't heard anything about the Huron lately nor have been down there. What's the word?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Before I moved up to warren about two weeks ago I was catching bass and pike in willow park. No steels though.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## drumcode (Dec 19, 2011)

I hit the huron quite frequently. It seems like the smallies have slowed down a bit and i am starting to see a bit of everything. Opening weekend and the weekend before that I caught a few walleyes. My buddy got a steelie last weekend in the same area. We fish "near" huroc park.


----------



## deersmasher95 (Nov 5, 2008)

they r catching silvers, smallies, some walleye, and a 6 pound steelhead was caught yesterday


----------

